# Various cartoons I've drawn



## Fru (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, I wanted to share a few of the drawings I've done - I'm not going to pretend they're 1% as good as some of the artworks I've seen in this section; drawing is just something I started to do when I couldn't sleep, and now I have a collage of them on my wall, so I thought I'd share a few. 














Sorry about the size! Thought it was going to turn out way smaller than this


----------



## mraven (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice!  I especially like the spiderman/dredd one!


----------



## Greimour (Jul 19, 2014)

mraven said:


> Nice!  I especially like the spiderman/dredd one!



Erm, is that not Spiderman and Wolverine? >.<

I like Clark Kent one personally... but if you applied the same level of ability to the Piccolo and Cell one, I would probably like that more ^_^


~~~Edit~~~
Same level of ability was a poor choice of words. Piccolo and Cell has that "sketched whilst bored" feel, whilst Clark Kent has "Wanted to produce something good" feel. 

Your ability could definitely rival the cartoon. ^_^


----------



## Fru (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, yeah it's Wolverine. ... ... but the first one's not Clark Kent, it's Sterling Archer, from Archer:





I think the Archer one, along with Spiderman etc, benefits well from the really thick, comic-y outlines, there's just something aesthetically very satisfying about it. If you like DBZ Greimour, this is one I spent more time on. (You were correct with the 'sketched while bored' deduction, although that would generally describe everything I draw.)


----------



## Greimour (Jul 19, 2014)

I am unfamiliar with archer 

I was convinced it was superman due to the cleft chin and blue eyes... they totally scammed on clark kent with his design. 

I only know the DB characters due to my younger brother who watched it all the time. But the cell arc I actually enjoyed myself and then ended up watching more of it such as the marjin boo arc and the Broly movies

I got addicted to mangas and such soon after and Toei Animations who I believe did DB, DBZ and DB-GT have produced quite a few of the stuff I have watched over the years. ^_^

Originally my interest all started with either Dandy or Marvel. Not sure which I started out with first


----------



## Fru (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, there's more than a little deliberate homage to Superman going on with Archer, fo sho. 

I was never into DB or GT, but I was obsessed with DBZ. My earliest writing memory is actually writing short little 2 page-ish stories in primary school, placing me and my friends in DBZ character positions. 

You can't go wrong with Marvel, really!


----------



## Greimour (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with the DB and DB-GT, DBZ all the way... but I think that is because it catered to a different audience than the other two. DB was for younger kids whilst DBZ tried to keep the audience it had... once losing that audience they went to DB-GT to get a new generation of kids... ^_^

Agree also with Marvel, can't go wrong - but don't really have complaints for DC Comics either. Batman is just too awesome 

One of my brothers is 24-ish and has a shirt that says: 

"I am not saying I am batman, I am just saying no one has ever seen us together"
(or something very similar)

Makes me laugh every time I see him with it on.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure I could sleep with those on my wall  truly though life like, emotion filled images, a few downright scary to me. You draw really well Fru, keep it up and sharing!


----------



## Abby (Jul 29, 2014)

These are great!


----------



## Fru (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Abby 

Some more:


----------



## Apple Ice (Jul 29, 2014)

Archer is done so well, it's identical. I think he's my favourite comedy character. I like the others too


----------

